# "It's Complicated"



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Wife changed her FB status recently to "It's Complicated."

Well - of course its complicated. MARRIAGE is complicated. DIVORCE is complicated.

I think her status should read "I'm taking the easy way out" - or "I've just given up - marriage is hard" - or even "looking for a good time in SPITE of my vows!"

Really nothing complicated about it.

Unless I find a status to better describe my current situation - mine will continue to be "Married" - until I am not.


----------



## Lostouthere (Aug 24, 2011)

I hate FB for that reason. Take her off your friends list if shes on it


----------



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

FB is the work of the devil, it's what broke my marriage apart even though husband denies that was the issue. Argh! I hate it.


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

it took me awhile to take my ex h off facebook after the divorce. He does not go on it a lot anyways. It took him about a week after the divorce to change his status. He did not put anything on it. Just the status announced "Not married anymore".

If you can comment under her status you should put: Tell me about it ! Just take her off your facebook now. I should have done the same sooner too.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

You young people and your facetube.......

I have three status markers:

I love you
Burn in hell
I don't know you


Any questions?


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

Runs like Dog said:


> You young people and your facetube.......
> 
> I have three status markers:
> 
> ...


I will send them to Facebook as suggestions.


----------

